# drwae again- proper training AND diet this time



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

It's me again :thumbup1: first time i got everything wrong, second time i got training right but a s**t diet of pizzas, chips and mostly vegetarian very little meat, now I'm living on my own I can get it all right!

Starting tomorrow by going to the gym to do shoulders then going to the shops and getting all the food I need for the week

I haven't been to the gym in a while and lost 25kg (reweighed today) so my strength is seriously down

Diet plan will be pretty much like this every day:









Is all the macros and calories good for someones who currently weights 72kg?

Will betaking test and deca


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

drop protein to 180-200g at most and bump carbs to 370-390g


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@drwae you'd be better off going to Aldi. :thumbup1:

This should be easily sustainable food.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @drwae you'd be better off going to Aldi. :thumbup1:
> 
> This should be easily sustainable food.


 I don't go to aldi as there are always long queues :lol:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck chap. Will be following again, hoping you stick at it. :thumbup1:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Woke up and had my eggs on bread

Went to the gym

Barbell press 6x8

Dumbbell press 4x8

Shoulder press machine 4x8

Tricep rope pushdown 4x12

then had my protein shake and dates

Taking it easy with the workouts for now until my body issued to them again, tomorrow will be back, biceps and abs


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Your chicken and steak are input as raw weight, both reduce in weight when you cook them so you're not getting that much.

Chicken reduces by almost 25-30%. Steak doesn't reduce that much but I have mine medium rare. If you have it well done it loses nearly a third.

You've put in the uncooked weight for the rice but you ate cooked rice (presumably), rice almost triples in weight.

You might think its nothing, but to me little things like that are everything and they add up overtime.

Over the course of a month you will have missed out on a fairly decent amount of food.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your chicken and steak are input as raw weight, both reduce in weight when you cook them so you're not getting that much.
> 
> Chicken reduces by almost 25-30%. Steak doesn't reduce that much but I have mine medium rare. If you have it well done it loses nearly a third.
> 
> ...


 I weigh it all raw

buy 1kg packet of 5 chicken breasts so 1 breast = 200g

Put 2 cups (320g) rice in the rice cooker and split it in 3 portions


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I know you've weighed it raw mate, it says that.

But what im saying is you're not getting the same amount macronutrients once its cooked.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know you've weighed it raw mate, it says that.
> 
> But what im saying is you're not getting the same amount macronutrients once its cooked.


 I didn't know that

so the protein goes down?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

drwae said:


> I didn't know that
> 
> so the protein goes down?


 Of course it does mate, its basic maths mate lol.

Imagine you have a 30g scoop of whey isolate that contains 30g of protein.

You tip 1/3 of it out (10g), you now have 20g of whey isolate in your scoop.

Will you have 20g of protein in your shake or 30g?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Of course it does mate, its basic maths mate lol.
> 
> Imagine you have a 30g scoop of whey isolate that contains 30g of protein.
> 
> ...


 But when you cook it its just losing water weight

Its like if you have a protein shake that has 30g of protein and 300ml milk

If you take 100ml milk out it still has the 30g whey protein


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

drwae said:


> But when you cook it its just losing water weight
> 
> Its like if you have a protein shake that has 30g of protein and 300ml milk
> 
> If you take 100ml milk out it still has the 30g whey protein


 IT. DOES. NOT.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your chicken and steak are input as raw weight, both reduce in weight when you cook them so you're not getting that much.
> 
> Chicken reduces by almost 25-30%. Steak doesn't reduce that much but I have mine medium rare. If you have it well done it loses nearly a third.
> 
> ...


 I've always wondered this when weighing my food, I've always done mine raw too or un cooked, I've never seem to have any problems with macros at the moment as it goes, I also know a few people who do weigh when its cooked. I guess its down to personal preference.

I've always thought it doesn't seem to matter as meat or food still contains the same macros whether cooked or not. I've always had the impression with protein shakes, theres still 30g of protein in one scoop whether you have 300ml or 600ml it's still one scoop of protein (maths not my strongest point so be nice :lol: ) I'm willing to be corrected on this as I'm not 100% and be good to know for future reference as I'm adjusting my diet plan as of tomorrow funnily enough.

Be interested to know what others do now seems the point is being discussed obviously without taking over the OPs journal.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Had scrambled eggs on bagel and going to the gym now

Eat like @BLUE(UK) get big like @BLUE(UK)my new moto :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm in for this log. Good luck with it @drwae


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Following this too pal. Any gear involved at this stage?

edit, just saw at the end of OP.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

You bunging pics up too?

nohomo of course


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> You bunging pics up too?
> 
> nohomo of course


 I will do when i look a bit better than currently


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Did some deadlifts and started feeling really sick, did some rows but then felt too bad to continue (nauseous, dizzy, heart beating really fast and not going down) and lie down for a few minutes

Wasn't getting any better so went to go home, got to the car park and spewed all over my trainers. lovely mix of robinsons squash and scrambled eggs

Too much too soon?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> I will do when i look a bit better than currently


 That's no fair, I've been posting up some right ghey skinny fat pics in mine haha


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

drwae said:


> Did some deadlifts and started feeling really sick, did some rows but then felt too bad to continue (nauseous, dizzy, heart beating really fast and not going down) and lie down for a few minutes
> 
> Wasn't getting any better so went to go home, got to the car park and *spewed all over my trainers. lovely mix of robinsons squash and scrambled eggs*
> 
> Too much too soon?


 Gonna have to go home and eat that meal all over again.

Maybe don't eat so much or eat as close to your workout or/and try a lighter meal.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Gonna have to go home and eat that meal all over again.
> 
> Maybe don't eat so much or eat as close to your workout or/and try a lighter meal.


 I don't think I can eat scrambled eggs again today after seeing it come out my nose but I'm having a pot of skyr and a banana :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Did some deadlifts and started feeling really sick, did some rows but then felt too bad to continue (nauseous, dizzy, heart beating really fast and not going down) and lie down for a few minutes
> 
> Wasn't getting any better so went to go home, got to the car park and spewed all over my trainers. lovely mix of robinsons squash and scrambled eggs
> 
> Too much too soon?


 2hrs after eating. 2.5hrs after eating for deadlifts, power cleans or squats.

Im only just eating my scrambled eggs and toast having eaten nothing today so far. I get the weekends training done and out the way ASAP although earlier I got a bit preoccupied cleaning the bathroom.



drwae said:


> But when you cook it its just losing water weight
> 
> Its like if you have a protein shake that has 30g of protein and 300ml milk
> 
> If you take 100ml milk out it still has the 30g whey protein


 The same piece of chicken with say 40grams of protein weighs more uncooked than cooked.

So if you started with 250gram chicken uncooked with 40gram protein, after cooking it it still contains 40gram but weighs just 200gram.

I'd weigh it cooked as more is always better unless it's a McDonalds happy meal.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know you've weighed it raw mate, it says that.
> 
> But what im saying is you're not getting the same amount macronutrients once its cooked.


 Your wrong

Macronutrients don't change once cooked it just reduces in physical size.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Following mate, best of luck :thumb


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

dalboy said:


> Your wrong
> 
> Macronutrients don't change once cooked it just reduces in physical size.


 There's a difference between 500g of raw chicken and 500g of cooked chicken. That's why on some packets they only say the macros for once its cooked and not as you buy it. Which is why I personally buy products which state the nutrition of it as is and not cooked.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dalboy said:


> Your wrong


 *You're.

How ironic, you tit!


----------



## arnold reeves (Aug 14, 2019)

cant see the point of oats before bed if am honest far better have cassien and peanut butter and avoid carbs altogether


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

arnold reeves said:


> cant see the point of oats before bed if am honest far better have cassien and peanut butter and avoid carbs altogether


 Whats not the point mate? Why avoid carbs before bed?


----------



## arnold reeves (Aug 14, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Whats not the point mate? Why avoid carbs before bed?


 they're simply not needed unless training fasted the next morning and will only get stored as fat i would rather use them pre workout or post work out any time except before bed i just don't see the point mate or ami missing somthing


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

arnold reeves said:


> they're simply not needed unless training fasted the next morning and will only get stored as fat


 Stomach closes at 9 to carbs, and only place open for them is the Fat Club


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

arnold reeves said:


> they're simply not needed unless training fasted the next morning and will only get stored as fat i would rather use them pre workout or post work out any time except before bed i just don't see the point mate or ami missing somthing


 If Bro Science was a user on here you'd be it lol.


----------



## arnold reeves (Aug 14, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> If Bro Science was a user on here you'd be it lol.


 LOL its just what i have learned in the 30 years i have been training mate take it or leave it there is no right or wrong only opinions we are all different just trying to help


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

arnold reeves said:


> they're simply not needed unless training fasted the next morning and will only get stored as fat i would rather use them pre workout or post work out any time except before bed i just don't see the point mate or ami missing somthing


 this is extremely outdated thinking

do you think you would get fat if you ate 500 grams of rice before bed and nothing else?
of course not because that is only 650kcal per day

calorie and macronutrient timing is completely irrelevant in regard to fat loss or gain


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TERBO said:


> Stomach closes at 9 to carbs, and only place open for them is the Fat Club


 that is my favorite analogy to the no carbs before bed rumor ever

i'll have to remember he


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

If I didn't eat before bed I wouldn't get my calories in. Admittedly there's no clean bulk about my diet, but still


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

3000 calories not enough hungry all the time going to 3500-4000


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

3.5-4K is where it's at lol. Think I might be 5k today after a 2k maccies :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> 3.5-4K is where it's at lol. Think I might be 5k today after a 2k maccies :lol:


 I might have to start getting some 2k maccies in its pretty easy.. large big tasty meal and cheese dips and your there


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> I might have to start getting some 2k maccies in its pretty easy.. large big tasty meal and cheese dips and your there


 Exactly


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I might have to start getting some 2k maccies in its pretty easy.. large big tasty meal and cheese dips and your there


 If you want that look then go for it.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you want that look then go for it.


 Going to wetherspoons in my lunch break tomorrow actually, they have something called a drive through burger which i had last time was nice, might try something different though this time, washed down with a pint of lager or two to make the afternoon in the office go quicker

Then gym on my way home

:confused1:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I have f**k all to do at work right now its the last week of my contract and i just sit around doing nothing at the moment... looking forward to going back to the doors 6 nights a week at least its interesting and i can chat to people and throw people out and all that fun stuff


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Going to wetherspoons in my lunch break tomorrow actually, they have something called a drive through burger which i had last time was nice, might try something different though this time, washed down with a pint of lager or two to make the afternoon in the office go quicker
> 
> Then gym on my way home
> 
> :confused1:


 Doubt I could go the gym after a few pints, I'd just wanna go to bed!! Haha.

Some foods can make my training poor, sausages, pies, etc even 6hrs before training will make me want to be sick during my training. I simply be careful what I eat before the gym, afterwards anything goes.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Doubt I could go the gym after a few pints, I'd just wanna go to bed!! Haha.
> 
> Some foods can make my training poor, sausages, pies, etc even 6hrs before training will make me want to be sick during my training. I simply be careful what I eat before the gym, afterwards anything goes.


 Pint or two I can do

Went to a funeral once and went to the gym right after and almost fell over squatting


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Drive through burger is around 1000 cals I believe. I can do a burger and a pint , not before the gym mind. Very rare I have a drink at all these days though. Used to love a few pints , drink a fair amount of diet pop too, water , dilute squash and milk for my shakes only these days


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Drive through burger is around 1000 cals I believe. I can do a burger and a pint , not before the gym mind. Very rare I have a drink at all these days though. Used to love a few pints , drink a fair amount of diet pop too, water , dilute squash and milk for my shakes only these days


 + 600 for the chips + 300 for the onion rings + 250 for the pint :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> + 600 for the chips + 300 for the onion rings + 250 for the pint :thumbup1:


 All those cals but not much protein?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> All those cals but not much protein?


 4 Scrambled eggs for breakfast, protein shake after gym and chicken+rice+broccoli for dinner


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> 4 Scrambled eggs for breakfast, protein shake after gym and chicken+rice+broccoli for dinner


 ALMOST evens it out. :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> ALMOST evens it out. :lol:


 Forgot it was steak tuesday actually, so...

Breakfast - 4 scrambled eggs on bagel

Drink - starbucks strawberry doughnut frappuccino

Lunch - 12oz rump steak, chips, onion rings, pint of punk ipa

Snack - maltesers chocolate bar

Post-gym - 2 dates and protein shake

Dinner will be around 10pm will be chicken breast, rice broccoli

Gym was bench press, dumbbell incline bench, chest press machine and face pulls

For lunch tomorrow i'll take another chicken breast and get a plate of peri peri chips in the canteen to go with it, they're only £1.35...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Forgot it was steak tuesday actually, so...
> 
> Breakfast - 4 scrambled eggs on bagel
> 
> ...


 That's worse than mine today.

6 eggs scrambled with toast

banana, apple and peach, love a juicy peach.

Made no lunch so meal deal chicken sandwich, Doritos and coke and also bought cookie dough Ben n Jerry's.

Cooking chicken now with wedges(can't be arsed to do anything not in the oven).

Will eat more chicken before bed.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's worse than mine today.
> 
> 6 eggs scrambled with toast
> 
> ...


 Those supermarket meal deals are minging i had a 16 piece cooked breakfast the other day and got a meal deal for lunch, its hard to force those dry tasteless sandwiches down when you're still full form breakfast


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Those supermarket meal deals are minging i had a 16 piece cooked breakfast the other day and got a meal deal for lunch, its hard to force those dry tasteless sandwiches down when you're still full form breakfast


 Mine were from Co-op. I'm posh like that. Haha


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Had chips and sauce from the chippy instead of rice

Just had 3 slices of bread and butter as i was still a bit hungry

that's me done for today

Legs in the gym after work tomorrow :cool2:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you not seen my "RBD to fat c**t thread" ? :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Have you not seen my "RBD to fat c**t thread" ? :lol:


 Just saw it, looks like you were a fat c**t to start with though...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> Just saw it, looks like you were a fat c**t to start with though...


 12st 3. Skinny fat c**t. Proper fat c**t now


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Just saw it, looks like you were a fat c**t to start with though...





rbduk said:


> 12st 3. Skinny fat c**t. Proper fat c**t now


 Fcuks sake, both you bumders in the same thread!!! :rage:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fcuks sake, both you bumders in the same thread!!! :rage:


 Need a hug? Bro.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Need a hug? Bro.


 I ain't got low test levels so f'cough with your hugs!!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I ain't got low test levels so f'cough with your hugs!!


 You hungry then? You look hungry. Wanna share my cottage cheese?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I didn't really stick to plan, had a maccas for lunch:

double quarter pounder with cheese large meal

cheeseburger

cheese bites

And 3 krispy kremes at work

Destroyed it in the gym though, can hardly fu**ing walk

Squat 6x8

Leg curl 4x12

Leg press 4x8

Calf raise 4xfailure

Ez bar curls 4x12


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I didn't really stick to plan, had a maccas for lunch:


 Fuxake, not only physically weak but also mentally weak??!! Just remember that better fuel sources = better gym performance.



drwae said:


> Destroyed it in the gym though, can hardly fu**ing walk


 The only thing you destroyed was your vagina. Had you really destroyed it, you'd have posted the weights lifted as well.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fuxake, not only physically weak but also mentally weak??!! Just remember that better fuel sources = better gym performance.
> 
> The only thing you destroyed was your vagina. Had you really destroyed it, you'd have posted the weights lifted as well.


 I haven't been to the gym in ages

You really want the weights?

Squat 60kg 6x8 90s

Leg curl 50kg 4x12 90s

Leg press 100kg 4x8 90s

Calf raises 100kg 4xFailure 60s

Bicep curl ezbar 10kg 4x12 90s

Doesn't matter that the objective weight isn't high, what matters is I pushed myself


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Doesn't matter that the objective weight isn't high, what matters is I pushed myself


 For progressive purposes it does matter as no one can see if you're progressing.

I see benders in the gym still using the same weight, sets and reps as they did 20yrs ago and you know what, they look the f'kin same. They're 'hard gainers' would you believe? Apparently, I'm lucky, a beast who just progresses. Nothing to do with all the sweat I'm soaked with, nothing to do with the food intake though, I'm just one of the lucky ones. :cool2:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> For progressive purposes it does matter as no one can see if you're progressing.
> 
> I see benders in the gym still using the same weight, sets and reps as they did 20yrs ago and you know what, they look the f'kin same. They're 'hard gainers' would you believe? Apparently, I'm lucky, a beast who just progresses. Nothing to do with all the sweat I'm soaked with, nothing to do with the food intake though, I'm just one of the lucky ones. :cool2:


 This is my second leg day in about 3 months. Now i'm back into a routine, the weight I'm using right now doesn't matter, the weight I use next time and the time after that does.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> This is my second leg day in about 3 months. Now i'm back into a routine, the weight I'm using right now doesn't matter, the weight I use next time and the time after that does.


 And we'll see that you've progressed from this weeks weights won't we?

The majority of People who write

4x10 lat pull downs

4x10 behind me boyfriend

They're hiding the full picture because they will only progress by using more drugs and blame their poor genetics and 'low test'. How's about they STFU and start putting some real effort into the gym sessions?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> And we'll see that you've progressed from this weeks weights won't we?
> 
> The majority of People who write
> 
> ...


 I'm hiding them because people will take the piss

but here they all are, the back day isn't complete yet because I had to terminate that workout to spew all over myself

and yes I increase weight or reps every time

Barbell press 20kg 6x8 90s

Dumbbell press 12kg 4x8 90s

Shoulder press machine 20kg 4x8 90s

Tricep rope pushdown 24kg 4x12 90s

Deadlift 60kg 3x8 90s

Bench press 40kg 6x8 90s

Db incline bench 16kg 4x8 90s

Chest machine 30kg 4x10 90s

Face pull 30kg 4x15 90s

Squat 60kg 6x8 90s

Leg curl 50kg 4x12 90s

Leg press 100kg 4x8 90s

Calf raises 100kg 4xFailure 60s

Bicep curl ezbar 10kg 4x12 90s


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm hiding them because people will take the piss


 Doubt they will mate. And if they do they shouldn't. Anybody that lifts more than you has had to have been where you are, have some pride in your numbers bro.

I don't care how much weight you or anybody else lifts when reading a log, whether its more or less than me.

I like to see that they are progressing. I look back at their previous workouts and want to see that the numbers are going up.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I'm hiding them because people will take the piss
> 
> but here they all are, the back day isn't complete yet because I had to terminate that workout to spew all over myself
> 
> ...


 Personally I'd do face pulls before pressing

drop DB press and do flies.

Drop shoulder machine press and use barbell.

Drop tricep rope and do lying tricep extensions with ez bar.

Drop leg press and learn to push hard enough on squats to ruin your legs then every now and again do usual numbers on squats and add in leg press to give them hell. Most people don't know how to push hard on squats and save themselves for their leg press. Sometimes I do front squats then back squats or vice versa.

As you're coming back, hammer the muscles with fewer exercises and when progress stalls you have somewhere to progress....add an exercise


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally I'd do face pulls before pressing
> 
> drop DB press and do flies.
> 
> ...


 Noted will do flies instead. what's wrong with incline bench to work the upper pecs btw?

Shoulder press machine - I do the barbell press as the first exercise

I used to do skull crushers but I didn't like them, hurt my elbows

I do go hard enough on squats :thumbup1: I had to do a low weight for the leg press and the whole time I was doing it my legs were shaking like a parkinson's patient going through withdrawal


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Endomorph84 said:


> Doubt they will mate. And if they do they shouldn't. Anybody that lifts more than you has had to have been where you are, have some pride in your numbers bro.
> 
> I don't care how much weight you or anybody else lifts when reading a log, whether its more or less than me.
> 
> I like to see that they are progressing. I look back at their previous workouts and want to see that the numbers are going up.


 This is perhaps more what I was getting at if I was to write it nicely. Haha.

I sometimes rib folk but usually in the hope that it spurs them on but usually I'll have took the piss elsewhere so they know I'm taking the piss(or they should). I must admit that I have rubbed @EpicSquats up the wrong way because let's be honest, with that username he has a LOT to live up to. Haha.

As for the numbers when starting out, I can remember mine being about the same......I started when I was 14. 

(I'm joking/not joking).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Noted will do flies instead. what's wrong with incline bench to work the upper pecs btw?
> 
> Shoulder press machine - I do the barbell press as the first exercise
> 
> ...


 Thought I meant flat dumbell press? If it's incline, leave it as is.

Maybe do dips?

Skull crushers, if it hurts elbows lower the weight, also try doing TUT with them for a few months then build off it?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thought I meant flat dumbell press? If it's incline, leave it as is.
> 
> Maybe do dips?
> 
> Skull crushers, if it hurts elbows lower the weight, also try doing TUT with them for a few months then build off it?


 I see bit confusing the first lot is for shoulders (so barbell press = OHP, dumbbell press = shoulder db press seated) and the next lot is chest

I'll give skull crushers another go

I fu**ing HATE dips it always hurts my shoulders in a bad way


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I see bit confusing the first lot is for shoulders (so barbell press = OHP, dumbbell press = shoulder db press seated) and the next lot is chest
> 
> I'll give skull crushers another go
> 
> I fu**ing HATE dips it always hurts my shoulders in a bad way


 Try pulling shoulders back when doing dips?

I thought you were doing PPL hence I didn't think it was too confusing although I did have to read it twice.

I just thought you'd done flat bench then flat DB presses hence I suggested swapping DB press for flies. Ignore if not the case.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your chicken and steak are input as raw weight, both reduce in weight when you cook them so you're not getting that much.
> 
> Chicken reduces by almost 25-30%. Steak doesn't reduce that much but I have mine medium rare. If you have it well done it loses nearly a third.
> 
> ...


 Unless I've misunderstood you, I disagree dude. When you cook food, you'll generally add/remove water and/or fat. Protein isn't generally lost AFAIK. Rice adds weight, meat tends to lose weight.

This is why cooked chicken will have a slightly higher protein content (as a percentage) than when it's raw. This is due to water and a small about of fat adding weight to the raw product, but that water contains no micronutrients. So when you remove this water, and fat, the mass of the remaining chicken is made up of a greater % of protein.

Raw chicken will have around 23g per 100g

Grilled chicken will have slightly more, at around 30g per 100g because there is less water & fat in the remaining meat.

It doesn't really matter too much if you measure raw or cooked as long as you apply the correct % of protein to your macros. It will vary on your cooking methods too. Grilling the f**k out of a chicken breast will leave you with less water.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

invisiblekid said:


> Unless I've misunderstood you, I disagree dude. When you cook food, you'll generally add/remove water and/or fat. Protein isn't generally lost AFAIK. Rice adds weight, meat tends to lose weight.
> 
> This is why cooked chicken will have a slightly higher protein content (as a percentage) than when it's raw. This is due to water and a small about of fat adding weight to the raw product, but that water contains no micronutrients. So when you remove this water, and fat, the mass of the remaining chicken is made up of a greater % of protein.
> 
> ...


 That's what I always thought... it just loses water and fat and protein is the same.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I won't be going to mcdonalds again as i got a fu**ing parking ticket from them :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> I won't be going to mcdonalds again as i got a fu**ing parking ticket from them :lol:
> 
> View attachment 174313


 That's cos you parked like a c**t :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> That's cos you parked like a c**t :lol:


 That's cos McD's was full of small children and they dont know how not to damage other people's property. im not paying it anyway, they want £100 fu**ing cowboys


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> That's cos McD's was full of small children and they dont know how not to damage other people's property. im not paying it anyway, they want £100 fu**ing cowboys


 I'd have done the same , but then I drive a banger lol. I'd also bin the ticket, risky these days but bollox to that


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Lunch at work canteen got a massive potato with about 4 tins worth of tuna for £3.65

Shoulders after work


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I won't be going to mcdonalds again as i got a fu**ing parking ticket from them :lol:
> 
> View attachment 174313


 God works in mysterious ways, and he's giving you a helping hand.



drwae said:


> Lunch at work canteen got a massive potato with about 4 tins worth of tuna for £3.65
> 
> Shoulders after work
> 
> View attachment 174327


 About 2 tins at most but still the right direction.

Will we see a 100kg OHP?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> God works in mysterious ways, and he's giving you a helping hand.
> 
> About 2 tins at most but still the right direction.
> 
> Will we see a 100kg OHP?


 Quite possibly. I was at 60kg ohp a couple of months ago with a s**t diet. I'm focusing on aesthetics more than strength now but I realise they are linked


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm in the gym right now and it's full of obese c**t power lifters lifting less then I did when I was 90kg. And I had to wait 15 minutes for a rack as they were taking extremely long breaks talking to and videoing each other. cu**s


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Quite possibly. I was at 60kg ohp a couple of months ago with a s**t diet. I'm focusing on aesthetics more than strength now but I realise they are linked


 Aesthetics is largely genetic as it will essentially be about ratios. You can only work with what you're given.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I'm in the gym right now and it's full of obese c**t power lifters lifting less then I did when I was 90kg. And I had to wait 15 minutes for a rack as they were taking extremely long breaks talking to and videoing each other. cu**s


 Why not ask if you can work in then proceed to piss them off with your better lifts?

I often work in with someone squatting and I'll be shoulder pressing. "I'll just use what weights you do, save us changing them". The look they give when I'm doing my set almost makes me laugh.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why not ask if you can work in then proceed to piss them off with your better lifts.


 Haha one of them was deadlifting 160kg as singles while wearing a massive belt and going EEEURRRHHHH every time. My old lifts would have beaten him but not any more. My goal is to look so that people like him will are me staring at them and get scared and leave


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

drwae said:


> Haha one of them was deadlifting 160kg as singles while wearing a massive belt and going EEEURRRHHHH every time. My old lifts would have beaten him but not any more. My goal is to look so that people like him will are me staring at them and get scared and leave


 I hate that! Had some guy doing the same standing next to me with a 160KG Deadlift at the weekend. Scared the f*****g s*** out of me the first time he did it! Dropping it like he'd just dropped the entire gym! Wasn't a small guy either.

I thought mate, I may have a Bench Press weight of the average UK toddler but f**k me, it's 160KG. Even I can Deadlift that!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> My goal is to look so that people like him will are me staring at them and get scared and leave


 Somehow I doubt this will happen. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DRKE said:


> I hate that! Had some guy doing the same standing next to me with a 160KG Deadlift at the weekend. Scared the f*****g s*** out of me the first time he did it! Dropping it like he'd just dropped the entire gym! Wasn't a small guy either.
> 
> I thought mate, I may have a Bench Press weight of the average UK toddler but f**k me, it's 160KG. Even I can Deadlift that!


 Ha, the lads in the gym I use all drop the weight, in fact I'm sure they push it down for added effect.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Somehow I doubt this will happen. :lol:


 I will, once I get to 90+kg <12% bf I'll grow a beard to look proper hard. Just sitting on the sofa drinking a protein shake and will cook chicken breast and pasta in a bit


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

:cool2: I don't know where all this food is going

Breakfast:

4 scrambled eggs on bagel

Snack:

Krispy kreme doughnut

Banana

Lunch:

Baked potato with tuna and cheese

Boost bar

Snack:

Egg and cress sandwich

Popcorn

Pineapple

Post gym:

Whey protein shake

Dinner:

Chicken breast, pasta and peas

Snack:

2 buttered bagels


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I will, once I get to 90+kg <12% bf I'll grow a beard to look proper hard. Just sitting on the sofa drinking a protein shake and will cook chicken breast and pasta in a bit


 I'm 120kg or thereabouts, granted I don't have a beard and not much more(if I am) over 12% yet I don't scare folk unless I look at them like I'm annoyed.



drwae said:


> :cool2: I don't know where all this food is going
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> ...


 Imagine if the snacks were clean too...


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm 120kg or thereabouts, granted I don't have a beard and not much more(if I am) over 12% yet I don't scare folk unless I look at them like I'm annoyed.
> 
> Imagine if the snacks were clean too...


 Snacks will be clean!! Tomorrow is my last day at work and I eat shite for snacks because all the middle aged women on slimming world bring in sweets for everyone to share (and wonder why they never lose weight)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Snacks will be clean!! Tomorrow is my last day at work and I eat shite for snacks because all the middle aged women on slimming world bring in sweets for everyone to share (and wonder why they never lose weight)


 [email protected] slimming world.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> [email protected] slimming world.


 Its fu**ing stupid, I got an email newsletter with someone's 'favourite slimming world recipe' for low fat chicken tikka masala the bird thats on it is skinny already and will just look like an auschwitz victim if she loses any more weight, she could gain a few pounds tbh and get some tits


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

drwae said:


> Snacks will be clean!! Tomorrow is my last day at work and I eat shite for snacks because all the middle aged women on slimming world bring in sweets for everyone to share (and wonder why they never lose weight)


 How is that allowed to go on, aren't you searching them at the door :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

TERBO said:


> How is that allowed to go on, aren't you searching them at the door :lol:


 Not a door man right now, have been working in an office on a temporary contract going back to a door man soon. Although they will tell me tomorrow on my last day whether they want to give me a full time job there


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Not a door man right now, have been working in an office on a temporary contract going back to a door man soon. Although they will tell me tomorrow on my last day whether they want to give me a full time job there


 Good luck either way DrWae. :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Its fu**ing stupid, I got an email newsletter with someone's 'favourite slimming world recipe' for low fat chicken tikka masala the bird thats on it is skinny already and will just look like an auschwitz victim if she loses any more weight, she could gain a few pounds tbh and get some tits


 I've had many a slimmed down women ask me what I think to their weight loss and I'm rarely impressed as all too often they've lost their shape(no ass, no shoulders, back looks hunched, etc) and sometimes wonder WTF to say so I don't annoy them. :cool2: I'm not very good at lying.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Just got back from the gym, going into work shortly.

Forgot to buy eggs so no breakfast, just had a double protein shake (400ml milk 2 scoops whey) after the gym and will have 2 baked potatoes for lunch.

Deadlift 70kg 4x8 90s

Barbell rows 40kg 4x10 90s *

Hammer grip pull-ups 4x3 1m

Lat pull down 35kg 4x12 90s

One arm cable curls 14kg 4x8 90s

Pic of skinny fat start condition, I am aware I have gyno have discussed in a previous thread no its not from steroids


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck with the job today


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've had many a slimmed down women ask me what I think to their weight loss and I'm rarely impressed as all too often they've lost their shape(no ass, no shoulders, back looks hunched, etc) and sometimes wonder WTF to say so I don't annoy them. :cool2: I'm not very good at lying.


 This!

crash diet, look like a little boy. what do i think? go the gym you donkey


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Good luck with the job today


 Thank you, I didn't get it. My manager was really disappointed with HRs decision.

Going to apply for other proper jobs while continuing to work the doors at Mecca bingo


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I normally drink my protein shake post workout

Tomorrow is a rest day

When should i drink my shake?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

drwae said:


> I normally drink my protein shake post workout
> 
> Tomorrow is a rest day
> 
> When should i drink my shake?


 Pre bed.

How tall are you mate? enjoy your break?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Pancake' said:


> Pre bed.
> 
> How tall are you mate? enjoy your break?


 Don't know maybe 6-1 or 6-2 why?

Amsterdam is coming up still  3 Days to go now


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

drwae said:


> Don't know maybe 6-1 or 6-2 why?
> 
> Amsterdam is coming up still  3 Days to go now


 Just wondered given your rather extreme weight loss. It's a lot more noticeable when someone's tall over short.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Starting on the lansoprazole acid reflux hitting me few times a day now and just woke me up


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> View attachment 174335


 That wanking arm looks rather powerful.

Was this before you started lifting or start of this log?

Bad news on the job front.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

drwae said:


> Starting on the lansoprazole acid reflux hitting me few times a day now and just woke me up


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322161-swole-trolls-guide-to-dealing-with-acid-reflux/?do=embed

if you read an implement this (exactly as written) i can say with a great level of confidence you will not require a PPI which are linked to a whole host of short and long term side effects

i honestly believe they even negatively effect gym progress as they will hamper digestion and subsequent nutrient and macronutrient assimilation since you wont be digesting your food properly


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That wanking arm looks rather powerful.
> 
> Was this before you started lifting or start of this log?
> 
> Bad news on the job front.


 Start of this log. End of the stupid cut where I lost too much muscle and fat.



swole troll said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322161-swole-trolls-guide-to-dealing-with-acid-reflux/?do=embed
> 
> if you read an implement this (exactly as written) i can say with a great level of confidence you will not require a PPI which are linked to a whole host of short and long term side effects
> 
> i honestly believe they even negatively effect gym progress as they will hamper digestion and subsequent nutrient and macronutrient assimilation since you wont be digesting your food properly


 Having a read of that now.

I'm a fu**ing stupid c**t I just drove down to London where my brother lives so we can get the ferry to France & drive to Amsterdam and realised I didn't bring my passport

Going to have to drive up again after dinner, get it and drive back down straight away

Fun..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Start of this log. End of the stupid cut where I lost too much muscle and fat.
> 
> I'm a fu**ing stupid c**t I just drove down to London where my brother lives so we can get the ferry to France & drive to Amsterdam and realised I didn't bring my passport
> 
> ...


 I'd never cut down to that(not being a c**t but I just couldn't do it).

If you're THAT stupid with no smoke in you, god only knows what you'll be like on the way home.

*#weedaintclever#*


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd never cut down to that(not being a c**t but I just couldn't do it).
> 
> If you're THAT stupid with no smoke in you, god only knows what you'll be like on the way home.
> 
> *#weedaintclever#*


 mate everything f**ked there won't be any weed or amsterdam

I drove from scotland to london to catch the ferry with my brother and I didn't have my passport, assumed it was in one of the bags I was taking (usual place for it)

Overnight last night I drive back to scotland and just been searching the house since 5.30am looked everywhere and not got it

SO its all called off and I Feel really bad because my brother had a driving test he cancelled for it and now he's got to take the test in october


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> mate everything f**ked there won't be any weed or amsterdam
> 
> I drove from scotland to london to catch the ferry with my brother and I didn't have my passport, assumed it was in one of the bags I was taking (usual place for it)
> 
> ...


 Fcuk sake!! Bad news.

Yesterday I went out with the lads, I drove and met the rest out there since I rarely drink. I had to reverse into a parking spot on a busy road so used the hazard lights and somehow forgot to turn the fcukers off!!

Yup, flat battery!! :cool2:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

drwae said:


> mate everything f**ked there won't be any weed or amsterdam
> 
> I drove from scotland to london to catch the ferry with my brother and I didn't have my passport, assumed it was in one of the bags I was taking (usual place for it)
> 
> ...


 You need something like this










Keep all important documents like mortgage documents, insurance,pay slip, V5, spare car keys, passport, travel plug.................................................


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

drwae said:


> Lunch at work canteen got a massive potato with about 4 tins worth of tuna for £3.65
> 
> Shoulders after work
> 
> View attachment 174327


 Bollocks! That potatoes not massive, big at best! Pritty sure that's a small plate, with a weird size knife and fork that you take everywhere with you.

Do you have any other pics of the potatoes from different angles ect or pics of it next to something say a £2 coin? Also 4 tins of tuna? You've fu**ing lost it mate....


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

drwae said:


> mate everything f**ked there won't be any weed or amsterdam
> 
> I drove from scotland to london to catch the ferry with my brother and I didn't have my passport, assumed it was in one of the bags I was taking (usual place for it)
> 
> ...


 Your a train wreck mate :lol:

Mind you from what I've seen in Dundee your probably classed as a upstanding member of the community, a shining beacon, an example of how others should live their life.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

No way are there four tins in there, haha!

Have you found the passport yet?

Did it even exist in the first place??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> You need something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Keep all important documents like mortgage documents, insurance,pay slip, V5, spare car keys, passport, travel plug.................................................


 I keep mine in a envelope(the see through coloured type) along with my currency's I ain't changed back from last trips.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> Bollocks! That potatoes not massive, big at best! Pritty sure that's a small plate, with a weird size knife and fork that you take everywhere with you.
> 
> Do you have any other pics of the potatoes from different angles ect or pics of it next to something say a £2 coin? Also 4 tins of tuna? You've fu**ing lost it mate....


 Gotta agree but didn't want to say...although I think I did post that there were two tins max in there.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm having to eat a mcds due to being on the road 36 hours no chance to cook but getting the high protein stuff

i have my passport and I'm going to Amsterdam Tuesday


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I'm having to eat a mcds due to being on the road 36 hours no chance to cook but getting the high protein stuff


 Bullshit, there are always better choices.



drwae said:


> I have my passport and I'm going to Amsterdam


 Whoop whoop.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

drwae said:


> I will, once I get to 90+kg <12% bf I'll grow a beard to look proper hard. *Just sitting on the sofa drinking a protein shake *and will cook chicken breast and pasta in a bit


 And how many krispy kremes did you blend in with said protein shake.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> Sort your fcking nutrition out ffs!! And, don't try saying you're bulking. Your diet is atrocious. Yes, I'm being judgmental but seriously. You have all the info you could possibly require on this forum. I have previously signposted you there about 9-10 months ago.
> 
> 3 crispy cremes? 3 slices of bread and butter because you were hungry? Just in case you're not aware, I'm shaking my head right now.
> 
> ...


 Chill out dad haha


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> And how many krispy kremes did you blend in with said protein shake.


 :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Pancake' said:


> Chill out dad haha


 I know, I know!

I knew as soon as I posted it, I shouldn't have. I'm expecting something on the bbc news that includes the words 'naked Scotsman in Amsterdam arrested while in drug induced haze'.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> I know, I know!
> 
> I knew as soon as I posted it, I shouldn't have. I'm expecting something on the bbc news that includes the words 'naked Scotsman in Amsterdam arrested while in drug induced haze'.


 Assumed covered in jizz, however after analysis it was found to be big Mac sauce


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm having to eat a mcds due to being on the road 36 hours no chance to cook but getting the high protein stuff
> 
> i have my passport and I'm going to Amsterdam Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 174417


 That's what i call good work!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Pancake' said:


> "3 crispy cremes? 3 slices of bread and butter because you were hungry? Just in case you're not aware, I'm shaking my head right now. "
> 
> what in the fcuk haha
> 
> *It's Tren all over.*


 Not at all.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Just got back from the gym and had 4 scrambled eggs on bagel

Bench press 40kg 6x12 90s *

Db incline bench 16kg 4x10 90s *

Chest machine 39kg 4x6 90s

Face pull 19.3kg 4x12 90s

Abs bench 4x12 1m *

* = failed last few reps or had to take a few seconds rest before completing them

Ferry leaves 6am tomorrow so i'll work out at the hotel, its legs tomorrow so I'm hoping they have a rack

B the way - krispy kremes were in the office as it was my last day at work. that's why I had a few. I don't eat this s**t regularly

What's my best option for food in amsterdam? For breakfast the hotel has a buffet, I'm thinking 4 poached eggs on some toast with a piece of fruit, lunch maybe chicken shish in kebab shops? with salad instead of chips. and dinner whatever I want thats high in protein and not too high in s**t


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> i'll work out at the hotel, its legs tomorrow so I'm hoping they have a rack


 Pmsl.

After some of Amsterdams finest you'll be going ravenous in McDonald's.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

In for progress and some fun stories from your return once you back from Amsterdam


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Not been having the maddest time, writing this from the gym where I'm doing deadlifts and back. I've been going to the gym every day it's extremely well equipped (4 squat racks and every machine imaginable with no one here) and eating fairly well - few desserts and pastries but having a mostly clean breakfast (loads of eggs with brown bread) and dinner (had a ribeye steak last night).

We went on the Heineken experience (okish) and a canal boat tour (overpriced and s**t). I have no interest in visiting any seedy areas, I haven't wanked in a few days cause of sharing a room and it's just made me think about my missus all the time and not other girls (call me a pussy hole :thumb )

Haven't been drinking more than a pint a day as I'm worried it will impact my gym goals. I smoked a zoot yesterday for the first time in a couple of years and regretted it, I far prefer feeling normal it seems.

So really boring holiday by UK-m standards


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> Not been having the maddest time, writing this from the gym where I'm doing deadlifts and back. I've been going to the gym every day it's extremely well equipped (4 squat racks and every machine imaginable with no one here) and eating fairly well - few desserts and pastries but having a mostly clean breakfast (loads of eggs with brown bread) and dinner (had a ribeye steak last night).
> 
> We went on the Heineken experience (okish) and a canal boat tour (overpriced and s**t). I have no interest in visiting any seedy areas, I haven't wanked in a few days cause of sharing a room and it's just made me think about my missus all the time and not other girls (call me a pussy hole :thumb )
> 
> ...


 Fullhomo


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Not been having the maddest time, writing this from the gym where I'm doing deadlifts and back. I've been going to the gym every day it's extremely well equipped (4 squat racks and every machine imaginable with no one here) and eating fairly well - few desserts and pastries but having a mostly clean breakfast (loads of eggs with brown bread) and dinner (had a ribeye steak last night).
> 
> We went on the Heineken experience (okish) and a canal boat tour (overpriced and s**t). I have no interest in visiting any seedy areas, I haven't wanked in a few days cause of sharing a room and it's just made me think about my missus all the time and not other girls (call me a pussy hole :thumb )
> 
> ...


 You're on track at the wrong time!! Haha.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're on track at the wrong time!! Haha.


 It's good though

i like eating clean now it's satisfying and my lifts are improving again quickly

even brought a few spliffs home with me but I probably won't smoke them... i used to love sex when really high but my girlfriend doesn't do any sort of drugs


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> It's good though
> 
> i like eating clean now it's satisfying and my lifts are improving again quickly
> 
> even brought a few spliffs home with me but I probably won't smoke them... i used to love sex when really high but my girlfriend doesn't do any sort of drugs


 Sex when high? All I wanted to do was watch s**t films , listen to DNB , eat s**t and sleep.

Now sex on mdma on the other hand


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Now sex on mdma on the other hand


 Mdma, best premature ejaculation drug ever. Problem is it works to well, like 24 hours later and still cannot get rocks off in my case.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Mdma, best premature ejaculation drug ever. Problem is it works to well, like 24 hours later and still cannot get rocks off in my case.


 Yeah there is that. I remember about 16 years old shagging this girl from work, both of us on it , I went for hours, she finished loads of times , she emptied more juice over me than I thought was possible, I had to have a wank the next morning to get rid of blue balls


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Never forgive her


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

drwae said:


> even brought a few spliffs home with me but I probably won't smoke them... i used to love sex when really high but my girlfriend doesn't do any sort of drugs


 Love it too mate, nothing beats sex high on weed... I'm on it right now but home alone lol


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

yesterday was:

Deadlift 90kg 4x8 90s

Barbell rows 40kg 4x10 90s *

Hammer pull-ups 4x3 1m

Lat pull down 40kg 4x12 90s (Didn't update this one since I was at a gym with non-standard equipment I just went off what felt right)

One arm cable curls 14kg 4x6 90s

Taking today off and back tomorrow with chest

I've had 4/5 days off wanking now ( was watching porn ) and I feel much better, have a much higher sex drive and even completely innocent pics my gf sends me makes me really excited, I don't think I'll go back to watching porn at least  I guess it really is bad for you


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

What's all this 90s stuff?

And what's al this talk of not watching porn business all about, you not started an AI yet?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> What's all this 90s stuff?
> 
> And what's al this talk of not watching porn business all about, you not started an AI yet?


 90s = 1 1/2 mins rest between sets :thumb

my ai might be f**ked lol I lost my pill splitter so I'm just using 1mg adex twice a week

Just finishing up chest

Bench press 50kg 6x8 90s

Db incline bench 16kg 4x10 90s

Chest machine 39kg 4x8 90s

Face pull 21.6kg 4x12 90s

Abs bench 4x12 1m


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I get ya pal. I try to aim for a minute between sets and 2 between exercises.

Following your log as were a similar starting point. Although I'm more on the fat side of skinny fat haha


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> I get ya pal. I try to aim for a minute between sets and 2 between exercises.
> 
> Following your log as were a similar starting point. Although I'm more on the fat side of skinny fat haha


 You've got more muscle than me to start with as well as fat though, I've been looking at yours :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> 90s = 1 1/2 mins rest between sets :thumb


 Personally I'd have a bit longer and lift more weights. Once the weights are up to decent amounts I'd cut the time between sets. Especially if bulking.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Following your log.....





drwae said:


> I've been looking at yours :thumbup1:


 Is this why you no longer need the porn to knock one out?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally I'd have a bit longer and lift more weights. Once the weights are up to decent amounts I'd cut the time between sets. Especially if bulking.


 I know this might not be backed by science but my approach in the past has always been higher weights, lower reps and 2+minute rests which never gave me the fully worked out pumped muscle feel that I'm getting right now... it motivates me better


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I know this might not be backed by science but my approach in the past has always been higher weights, lower reps and 2+minute rests which never gave me the fully worked out pumped muscle feel that I'm getting right now... it motivates me better


 Lots of fannies in the gym 'love the pump', whatever the fcuk they're going on about. They're all small fcukers except one who I'm reliably informed is doing copious amounts of gear.

If that's what you want, crack on. :thumbup1:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lots of fannies in the gym 'love the pump', whatever the fcuk they're going on about. They're all small fcukers except one who I'm reliably informed is doing copious amounts of gear.
> 
> If that's what you want, crack on. :thumbup1:


 Well i tried.. threw 10kg extra onto my squats since last time but still managed my 6x8 with 1 1/2 min rest  I'll keep as I am until my strength gets back to where it was before, then rethink...


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

drwae said:


> Well i tried.. threw 10kg extra onto my squats since last time but still managed my 6x8 with 1 1/2 min rest  I'll keep as I am until my strength gets back to where it was before, then rethink...


 You got any progression photos mate? Mate of mine was on a similar routine to you lifting less than he was capable of with shorter breaks. But I've talked him into following my routine. As @BLUE(UK) says above really. And everyone I've taken advice from who looks like BLUE has steered me towards getting progression by upping the weight first, then focusing on increasing reps at that weight. Only time I really reduce rest times is on my final exercise of the day sometimes with Triceps on the cable machine as an example (I'll still hit them heavy once a week though on a separate day though).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Just remember that when increasing the weight, keep the tension on the muscle being trained rather than throw technique to crap in order to shift the weight. I'm not saying be super strict but don't lose too much form.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

DRKE said:


> You got any progression photos mate? Mate of mine was on a similar routine to you lifting less than he was capable of with shorter breaks. But I've talked him into following my routine. As @BLUE(UK) says above really. And everyone I've taken advice from who looks like BLUE has steered me towards getting progression by upping the weight first, then focusing on increasing reps at that weight. Only time I really reduce rest times is on my final exercise of the day sometimes with Triceps on the cable machine as an example (I'll still hit them heavy once a week though on a separate day though).


 I'm taking photos mate but the one today looks the same as the last one I posted up (of course, it's only been a week) so will post another when there's a change...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I keep taking progress pics and they look the fu**ing same either though I'm putting weight on, getting stronger and my lifts are increasing. Think my camera is pish lol


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

rbduk said:


> I keep taking progress pics and they look the fu**ing same either though I'm putting weight on, getting stronger and my lifts are increasing. Think my camera is pish lol


 Yeah defo the camera.............


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

MM84 said:


> Yeah defo the camera.............


 I think my camera was made by the same cowboys as what makes @BLUE(UK)s glasses


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

drwae said:


> Not been having the maddest time, writing this from the gym where I'm doing deadlifts and back. I've been going to the gym every day it's extremely well equipped (4 squat racks and every machine imaginable with no one here) and eating fairly well - few desserts and pastries but having a mostly clean breakfast (loads of eggs with brown bread) and dinner (had a ribeye steak last night).
> 
> We went on the Heineken experience (okish) and a canal boat tour (overpriced and s**t). I have no interest in visiting any seedy areas, I haven't wanked in a few days cause of sharing a room and it's just made me think about my missus all the time and not other girls (call me a pussy hole :thumb )
> 
> ...


 Very disappointed, would have expected you to have shagged a couple of midgets or something


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> Very disappointed, would have expected you to have shagged a couple of MALE midgets or somethi


 Fixed


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> Very disappointed, would have expected you to have shagged a couple of midgets or something


 did that when I got back to the uk she wasn't a midgets though :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't make blokes like they used to ffs. No wonder feminism is writhe


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Don't make blokes like they used to ffs. No wonder feminism is writhe


 hahah how would it be any more manly to have f**ked a midget?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> hahah how would it be any more manly to have f**ked a midget?


 How is that even a question


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> How is that even a question


 They look fu**ing weird, they have huge heads and waddle like penguins


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> They look fu**ing weird, they have huge heads and waddle like penguins


 Ffs hahaha

but have you f**ked one? Bet they give banging head


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Ffs hahaha
> 
> but have you f**ked one? Bet they give banging head


 Smallest i've gone is something like 5'4 and 8 stone and I prefer a lady with more to her than that  my girlfriend right now can't even buy bras that fit in any shops


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

drwae said:


> Smallest i've gone is something like 5'4 and 8 stone and I prefer a lady with more to her than that  my girlfriend right now can't even buy bras that fit in any shops


 Pics????


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck bud! Will be following this one, if i figure out how to follow haha. What app you use for macros?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

D 4 Damage said:


> Pics????


 No chance, its hard enough getting her to send them to me :whistling:



lee851436114765 said:


> Good luck bud! Will be following this one, if i figure out how to follow haha. What app you use for macros?


 Using Myfitnesspal mate


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm out. This log is boring as f**k. I'll come back when there's nudes of your bird


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

drwae said:


> They look fu**ing weird, they have huge heads and waddle like penguins


 But they have little hands that make you feel big, nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Rest day today. Feel bored and like I'm not doing anything without going to the gym but I know it's important to have them...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Rest day today. Feel bored and like I'm not doing anything without going to the gym but I know it's important to have them...


 I train whatever days, I don't have set days I train so if I miss a day then so be it but if I feel like going then I'm in.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Been completely consistent with training and getting a lot of strength back quickly. Throwing 10kg extra on every session.

Been quite bad with diet as I've been travelling a lot and away from home but always getting enough protein in via shakes, Skyr yogurt and meat.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Your pic reminds me of being on acid.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

You deffo don't look as scrawny now although could be the psychedelic mirror


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

rbduk said:


> psychedelic mirror


 Not just me then


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Not just me then


 Nope!


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm going to the gym now to do deads&back but taking my girlfriend this evening for her HIIT class what could I do at the same time - can I just do my chest day that was scheduled for tomorrow and not go tomorrow?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do the hiit class and perv on all the sweaty tarts


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Do the hiit class and perv on all the sweaty tarts


 The gym is in Stepney Green, I think they'll all be wearing burkas


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> The gym is in Stepney Green, I think they'll all be wearing burkas


 I worked around east London for a couple of years. Including Stepney Green, Bethnal Green and Mile End. Was a right eye opener!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Do the hiit class and perv on all the sweaty tarts


 ^this. Although most of the women in hiit classes are/or approaching middle age. Just how I like them


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Just finished shoulders, triceps and abs. Seem to be a bit bigger than when I started up again.

Back at home now and starting work tomorrow 6 nights a week at the club :huh: I mean mecca bingo


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Just finished shoulders, triceps and abs. Seem to be a bit bigger than when I started up again.
> 
> Back at home now and starting work tomorrow 6 nights a week at the club :huh: I mean mecca bingo
> 
> View attachment 175217


 Beast!! :thumbup1:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Beast!! :thumbup1:


 Hope to be there one day :thumb

Got shouted at by gym staff today, all the racks&platforms were full didn't want to wait, so I got some yoga mats to place under where the plates rest and did my deadlifts in a random place in the gym, immediately they come over and start yelling at me THE MATS ARENT DESIGNED FOR THAT fu**ing hell its a yoga mat you cant break it by putting weights on it 

Today was:

Deadlift 120kg 4x8 2m

Barbell rows 50kg 4x8 2m

Hammer grip pull-ups 4x6 2m

Lat pull down 50kg 4x10 2m

One arm cable curls 18kg 4x10 90s *


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Got shouted at by gym staff today....


 WTF?! I'd just look at them with what people say is an "empty, scary look".

Usually I just join in with someone who's got the bar in the position I need it. For example, if someone is squatting and I'm doing shoulder presses, I might ask to work in. They usually think I'm gonna squat but when I start doing OHP they soon f'k off shaking their heads.

You need to get into beast!! Mode both in the gym and when eating.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> WTF?! I'd just look at them with what people say is an "empty, scary look".
> 
> Usually I just join in with someone who's got the bar in the position I need it. For example, if someone is squatting and I'm doing shoulder presses, I might ask to work in. They usually think I'm gonna squat but when I start doing OHP they soon f'k off shaking their heads.
> 
> You need to get into beast!! Mode both in the gym and when eating.


 I'm a few years of gains away from staring down gym staff ?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> I'm a few years of gains away from staring down gym staff ?


 Squaring up to the birds working in the gym is deffo a step up from the coffin dodgers at meca eh


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I'm a few years of gains away from staring down gym staff ?


 It's all in the eyes apparently.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Roid rage isn't real?.. I just left work and a drunk bloke that id thrown out earlier came up to my car and started whacking it and before I even knew what I was doing I'd got out the car and knocked him down into the middle of the road... maybe I'm just a c**t :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Roid rage isn't real?.. I just left work and a drunk bloke that id thrown out earlier came up to my car and started whacking it and before I even knew what I was doing I'd got out the car and knocked him down into the middle of the road... maybe I'm just a c**t :whistling:


 It shouldn't have got to the 'came up to my car' let alone 'whacking it'.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It shouldn't have got to the 'came up to my car' let alone 'whacking it'.


 He was a very small man, I didn't expect him to actually do anything


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> He was a very small man, I didn't expect him to actually do anything


 Never assume, eliminate.

Could be the first and last time you get stabbed.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@drwae are you too busy whacking off to train?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @drwae are you too busy whacking off to train?


 Probably worried his mrs might find out he was looking at the lasses in the gym.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Probably worried his housemate might find out he was looking at the hunks in the gym.


 Fixed.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fixed.


 Ffs haha


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @drwae are you too busy whacking off to train?


 Been going to the gym 2/3 days on 1 day off mate


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I didn't have time for dinner before work yesterday so I had a doner calzone afterward and it was a terrible mistake I've spent today bloated, no appetite & got the shits :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I didn't have time for dinner before work yesterday so I had a doner calzone afterward and it was a terrible mistake I've spent today bloated, no appetite & got the shits :whistling:


 How do you go to work with no dinner? Fcuk that.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

First day back at the gym since Friday as my missus was visiting over the weekend so we were doing cardio instead


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Just had the polis in and was shitting myself thinking it was about the young lad I beat up the other night but he just wanted the cctv about a stolen bike :whistling:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

In good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> Just had the polis in and was shitting myself thinking it was about the young lad I beat up the other night but he just wanted the cctv about a stolen bike :whistling:


 You beat up a young lad?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> You beat up a young lad?


 He was only couple years younger than me I'm only in my early 20s mate and he was trying to damage my car


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

drwae said:


> He was only couple years younger than me I'm only in my early 20s mate and he was trying to damage my car


 Bullies still own cars, Drwae! :thumbup1:

You been putting in some effort on those delts/bi's, mate. Good drills!


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

f**ks sake what's wrong with me I gave someone else a beating for putting a *** out on my car I don't think I can park outside work again too many people know it's my car now and I can't watch it all night


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Getting a bit worried about myself as my life has been/is just terrible decisions, drug use, criminal behaviour, risky sexual decisions, attacking people etc wondering if there's something wrong with me


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> Getting a bit worried about myself as my life has been/is just terrible decisions, drug use, criminal behaviour, risky sexual decisions, attacking people etc wondering if there's something wrong with me


 Told you to leave those biddies alone, at least till you put a bit of weight on. What drugs are you taking ? Do you best old biddies when natty?

if you have an anger issue go get help, work out what is causing it and fix it ffs . Nothing impressive about beating people up, in fact quite the opposite unless you're 15.

Maybe it's cos that Dorris of yours ain't around and you need to let of some tensions with some decent midget porn or a brass ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> f**ks sake what's wrong with me I gave someone else a beating for putting a *** out on my car I don't think I can park outside work again too many people know it's my car now and I can't watch it all night


 Lol, no one went near my car when I worked, probably cos it was so s**t. Haha. Some of the lads had new BMW's but I never bothered.



drwae said:


> Getting a bit worried about myself as my life has been/is just terrible decisions, drug use, criminal behaviour, risky sexual decisions, attacking people etc wondering if there's something wrong with me


 Tren, drop it.

If you ain't on Tren then drop whatever you're on before it's too late. Many lads on here have been in the same positions. Just unlucky that it doesn't suit you.



rbduk said:


> Told you to leave those biddies alone, at least till you put a bit of weight on. What drugs are you taking ? Do you best old biddies when natty?
> 
> if you have an anger issue go get help, work out what is causing it and fix it ffs . Nothing impressive about beating people up, in fact quite the opposite unless you're 15.
> 
> Maybe it's cos that Dorris of yours ain't around and you need to let of some tensions with some decent midget porn or a brass ?


 He doesn't need help, he's just gotta drop the drugs. Not exactly rocket science.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Told you to leave those biddies alone, at least till you put a bit of weight on. What drugs are you taking ? Do you best old biddies when natty?
> 
> if you have an anger issue go get help, work out what is causing it and fix it ffs . Nothing impressive about beating people up, in fact quite the opposite unless you're 15.
> 
> Maybe it's cos that Dorris of yours ain't around and you need to let of some tensions with some decent midget porn or a brass ?





BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, no one went near my car when I worked, probably cos it was so s**t. Haha. Some of the lads had new BMW's but I never bothered.
> 
> Tren, drop it.
> 
> ...


 i'm not on tren and i don't think the gear can take the blame my poor decision making goes back long before then... i was messing around with class As when I was 14 and got in trouble with the police when I was 16

I do think I have a lot of masculine energy that I was previously letting out into my girl and now its having to come out in other ways :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> i'm not on tren and i don't think the gear can take the blame my poor decision making goes back long before then... i was messing around with class As when I was 14 and got in trouble with the police when I was 16
> 
> I do think I have a lot of masculine energy that I was previously letting out into my girl and now its having to come out in other ways :thumb


 Girls make mistakes and get into trouble.....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> i'm not on tren and i don't think the gear can take the blame my poor decision making goes back long before then... i was messing around with class As when I was 14 and got in trouble with the police when I was 16
> 
> I do think I have a lot of masculine energy that I was previously letting out into my girl and now its having to come out in other ways :thumb


 Whatever it is work it out and sort it. No self respecting bird will put up with a dick head who goes round beating people up. Only the Chantelle's of the world like that sort of s**t


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Whatever it is work it out and sort it. No self respecting bird will put up with a dick head who goes round beating people up. Only the Chantelle's of the world like that sort of s**t


 How would you deal with someone stubbing their cig out on your car then?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> How would you deal with someone stubbing their cig out on your car then?


 Let me turn that around. Why was he stabbing a cig out on your car ?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Let me turn that around. Why was he stabbing a cig out on your car ?


 Finished with it


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> Finished with it


 Unusual behaviour I'll admit if he had no reason. Beating him didn't stop it happening though did it? Just risks you looking a dick and getting arrested, losing your job and mrs.

Maybe a quiet (loud) word warning what might happen if the c**t does it again


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Unusual behaviour I'll admit if he had no reason. Beating him didn't stop it happening though did it? Just risks you looking a dick and getting arrested, losing your job and mrs.
> 
> Maybe a quiet (loud) word warning what might happen if the c**t does it again


 Think we are thinking different levels of beating him I just had him in a head lock threw him over gave him a little kick and made him clean it off my car I'm not actually going to go all out on someone for something so minor


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> Think we are thinking different levels of beating him I just had him in a head lock threw him over gave him a little kick and made him clean it off my car I'm not actually going to go all out on someone for something so minor


 I think you should print off a picture of yourself in gym gear , stick it in your window and write : warning , hardnut owns this car, so not touch.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> I think you should print off a picture of yourself in gym gear , stick it in your window and write : warning , hardnut owns this car, so not touch.


 Ill just get a spoiler and a straight through exhaust should accomplish the same thing


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I've been busy with life so not posting much

I've been going to the gym 5 times a week at least though and now all my M t-shirts are too tight around the chest, shoulders & arms I'm going shopping soon to get some Ls

Lifts are doing well

Squat is back up to 140kg for sets and reps

100kg bench for sets and reps within 2 weeks

my overhead press is better than it's ever been, 60kg can do 6 reps easy


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

drwae said:


> I've been busy with life so not posting much


 Good to see you're still lifting mate and not just doing cardio


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I've been busy with life so not posting much
> 
> I've been going to the gym 5 times a week at least though and now all my M t-shirts are too tight around the chest, shoulders & arms I'm going shopping soon to get some Ls
> 
> ...


 Nice one lad. Soon be onto 100kg OHP. :thumbup1:


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Where's all your large t shirts gone from the last time you were smashing growth, insulin and tren?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

100kg bench now for working sets


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> 100kg bench now for working sets


 Video?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Video?


 what for?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Video?





drwae said:


> what for?


 Going off your previous jackanory stories, maybe he doesn't believe you :whistling:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> Going off your previous jackanory stories, maybe he doesn't believe you :whistling:


 I don't mean to support this as Idont care whether you can lift 100kg or not but based on the pictures of your previous physiques and stories on here, I doubt most of the lists mentioned and any of us here lifting heavier knows what it takes to be lifting at weights like that as working sets.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> what for?


 Pics vs claims = I (we) want to see you do it


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Pics vs claims = I (we) want to see you do it


 fine, I'll record it next time I go to the gym for chest


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> fine, I'll record it next time I go to the gym for chest


 Good man :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> fine, I'll record it next time I go to the gym for chest


 mate i want your drugs, 21 Aug: Bench press 40kg 6x8 90s


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> mate i want your drugs, 21 Aug: Bench press 40kg 6x8 90s


 the reason for that low bench was because i hadn't been to the gym in a while and lost a lot of body weight, so it recovered really quickly


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

:thumb

I'll come out and say it, I don't believe for a second that you can do what you say can judging from bollocks you post on here. What are you now-72kg or something?

Videos of you doing sets and reps of 100kg bench, 140kg squats and 60kg overhead strict press or I call bullshit...make it easier for you and do 5x5 on all exercises.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Crackerman said:


> :thumb
> 
> I'll come out and say it, I don't believe for a second that you can do what you say can judging from bollocks you post on here. What are you now-72kg or something?
> 
> Videos of you doing sets and reps of 100kg bench, 140kg squats and 60kg overhead strict press or I call bullshit...make it easier for you and do 5x5 on all exercises.


 Was my point before not that I care but why say if there is no reason to lie ur only lying to urself, really


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> Was my point before not that I care but why say if there is no reason to lie ur only lying to urself, really


 Agree mate, bench isn't my thing at all and I 'd struggle with 25 reps at 100kg for sure, but I don't get caught up in numbers because there's more than one way to skin a cat.

I'm always in the 40s and getting toward the 50s now for dumbell work plus I enjoy the cables too for chest so bench isn't something I'm overly concerned with.

Just don't understand why people bullshit because there will always come a time where you'll have to prove it in a real situation.

To be perfectly honest, the amount of s**t this guy has taken over the years, he should be way past where he says he is anyway.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Crackerman said:


> Agree mate, bench isn't my thing at all and I 'd struggle with 25 reps at 100kg for sure, but I don't get caught up in numbers because there's more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> I'm always in the 40s and getting toward the 50s now for dumbell work plus I enjoy the cables too for chest so bench isn't something I'm overly concerned with.
> 
> ...


 It makes no sense to lie over numbers that's what I don't understand but then again I'm not a super stud nailing birds every day either


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm more interested a pic if this lean 92kg frame !


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I'm more interested a pic if this lean 92kg frame !


 Standing on scales


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> It makes no sense to lie over numbers that's what I don't understand but then again I'm not a super stud nailing birds every day either


 im not lying about anything on here mate


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Standing on scales


 I'm not taking off my clothes mate as I'm headed to work right now but here's your fu**ing scales video

View attachment FullSizeRender.mov


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I'm more interested a pic if this lean 92kg frame !


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm not taking off my clothes mate as I'm headed to work right now but here's your fu**ing scales video
> 
> View attachment 177311


 How heavy are those feet?

Well unless you got weights in your pockets or a dumbbell strapped to your back I guess you are 92kg you fat fk :lol: joking

Looking forward to the bench video tomorrow, if you prove us wrong fair play to you


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

drwae said:


> First day back at the gym since Friday as my missus was visiting over the weekend so we were doing cardio instead
> View attachment 175483


 These scrawny little legs squat 140kg for reps. My ballix they do!! You need a reality check man


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

herc said:


> These scrawny little legs squat 140kg for reps. My ballix they do!! You need a reality check man


 Watch this then you fu**ing c**t nugget

@Cypionate bench coming after I've finished all my legs s**t

View attachment FullSizeRender.mov


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll give you credit @drwae you haven't half wound a few blokes up on here this last 24 hours or so :lol: hats off for that (genuinely) from one wind up merchant to another.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> Watch this then you fu**ing c**t nugget
> 
> @Cypionate bench coming after I've finished all my legs s**t
> 
> View attachment 177325


 Impressed, they'll have to promote you from bingo hall to post office soon


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Impressed, they'll have to promote you from bingo hall to post office soon


 I'm going to get the bench next time mate I haven't eaten any food yet today and felt really weak and sick after my leg exercises


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm going to get the bench next time mate I haven't eaten any food yet today and felt really weak and sick after my leg exercises


 Need to have eaten like 2k by now if you want to grow, but fair play to you posting that squad vid, keep on like that and get your diet sorted and you'll grow fine


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Credit where due. Maybe he's not full of s**t after all.....


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Crackerman said:


> Credit where due. Maybe he's not full of s**t after all.....


 But who is this hooded squatter.... that could have been Ronnie Coleman for all we know :lol:


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Cypionate said:


> But who is this hooded squatter.... that could have been Ronnie Coleman for all we know :lol:


 Precisely.

Would have liked to have broken parallel too....


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> But who is this hooded squatter.... that could have been Ronnie Coleman for all we know :lol:


 you can tell its not ronnie coleman because my hands are white you pillock


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

drwae said:


> you can tell its not ronnie coleman because my hands are white you pillock


 Ronnie Milkman


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> you can tell its not ronnie coleman because my hands are white you pillock


 Yes, that's literally the only way we could tell


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Impressed, they'll have to promote you from bingo hall to post office soon


 post office is too dangerous for me, everyone queuing up for their giro id have to wear a stab vest


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

drwae said:


> Watch this then you fu**ing c**t nugget
> 
> @Cypionate bench coming after I've finished all my legs s**t
> 
> View attachment 177325


 :lol: please you call that a squat you little fanny.

here is a squat.... you barely touched parallel ffs!!


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

f**k the squat video , f**k the bench video where's the porn ? Preferably the chick who wants to be strangled and raped , mans on a heavy cycle and I don't give to shits if you bench 200kg one handed , I want see some 18 year old Norwegian puuuusayyyy


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Jay500 said:


> f**k the squat video , f**k the bench video where's the porn ? Preferably the chick who wants to be strangled and raped , mans on a heavy cycle and I don't give to shits if you bench 200kg one handed , I want see some 18 year old Norwegian puuuusayyyy


 I haven't met her yet we were meant to meet today but she got given a shift at work she wasn't expecting


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

drwae said:


> I haven't met her yet we were meant to meet today but she got given a shift at work she wasn't expecting


 fu**ing bitch


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Jay500 said:


> fu**ing bitch


 Don't you mean...

Jævla tispe?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

drwae said:


> Watch this then you fu**ing c**t nugget
> 
> @Cypionate bench coming after I've finished all my legs s**t
> 
> View attachment 177325


 Credit where due and actually posting a video where most people would not if they were challenged.

while 150KG is not exactly a boasting weight it does amaze me how skinny your legs look pushing that weight. i guess it goes to show a size of a muscle on 1 person to the other does not directly relate to the person with much larger muscle in the working group being stronger.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> Credit where due and actually posting a video where most people would not if they were challenged.
> 
> while 150KG is not exactly a boasting weight it does amaze me how skinny your legs look pushing that weight. i guess it goes to show a size of a muscle on 1 person to the other does not directly relate to the person with much larger muscle in the working group being stronger.


 He's not even doing a full squat.. not even hitting parallel


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

the squat was a decent attempt but something loads including myself are guilty of, focusing on the weight being shifted and not the form. with the squat its not always important to get the full range but not a full squat nor is this one even parallel so wouldn't count for most as proper squatting. drop one of those 20's off each side and learn to go to parallel at least, or full ATG squat.

personally I think at your stage the squat your doing is a great attempt and you will grow, but personally if I was training you I would have your drop the a tadd and concentrate on a slightly deep squat. it depends on goal whether hypertrophy or strength I guess, but looking at your frame I assume you want to grow. I think that would be best placed as a slightly lower weight and looking to go deeper and higher volume. In turn this would end up with your 1rm increasing any way.

good show looking forward to your benching as I take my hat off to you, your frame doesn't look strong


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Arse to heels you dolly mixture lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

herc said:


> :lol: please you call that a squat you little fanny.
> 
> here is a squat.... you barely touched parallel ffs!!


 Looks Like your about to snap your back on the way up from them


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Looks Like your about to snap your back on the way up from them


 How do you work that out. I'm a low bar squatter


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

herc said:


> How do you work that out. I'm a low bar squatter


 Just looks really awkward and a big bend in the hips going back up.

Not a criticism just an observation.

I high bar so guessing it's different to low bar


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Just looks really awkward and a big bend in the hips going back up.
> 
> Not a criticism just an observation.
> 
> I high bar so guessing it's different to low bar


 that's the difference in them both. I feel most comfortable low bar. My back is straight which is the main thing but test it can replicate a slight good morning / squat due to the mechanics involved.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fair play @drwae for posting the vid.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

drwae said:


> I'm not taking off my clothes mate as I'm headed to work right now but here's your fu**ing scales video


 Don't believe it - I thought he'd have velcro pants/shirt; Kit on/kit off... :huh:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> I'm not taking off my clothes mate as I'm headed to work right now but here's your fu**ing scales video
> 
> View attachment 177311


 I'm gonna have to boot the PC up to watch this so it had better be worthwhile.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm gonna have to boot the PC up to watch this so it had better be worthwhile.


 Yea I misread it too, he said he's "NOT" taking his clothes off, was disappointed


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Yea I misread it too, he said he's "NOT" taking his clothes off, was disappointed


 I wanna see the bandy legged squat.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fcuk about, I've forgotten my log in password so can't log in on the PC. :rage:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fcuk about, I've forgotten my log in password so can't log in on the PC. :rage:


 Highest pos vs lowest


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I wanna know why he going gym in a gimp suit


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I wanna know why he going gym in a gimp suit


 He's like the MiB, his wardrobe just has 7 identical gimp suits hanging in it, he's known as the GiB


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Highest pos vs lowest
> 
> View attachment 177373
> 
> ...


 Why has he got 150kg on his shoulders? He said 140kg. 
@drwae


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> you can tell its not ronnie coleman because my hands are white you pillock


 You might've been wearing Michael Jackson's gloves?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why has he got 150kg on his shoulders? He said 140kg.
> @drwae


 Couldn't get the grips off the end of the bar to change the plates :lol:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why has he got 150kg on his shoulders? He said 140kg.
> @drwae


 Cause i got stronger since last time and added 10kg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Couldn't get the grips off the end of the bar to change the plates :lol:


 Ha, whilst I think he could've gone lower into the squat, not everyone can squat low due to various reasons. 
I've wrote before on here that my legs actually grew most front doing half reps. I do ATG squats but I don't get best growth from them, far from it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Cause i got stronger since last time and added 10kg


 I like your style kiddo, just don't snap your bandy bits. 
Shame I didn't get to watch the vid though.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I like your style kiddo, just don't snap your bandy bits.
> Shame I didn't get to watch the vid though.


 I'm still waiting for my Norwegian rape video tbh getting pissed off now man had his baby wipes and lotion GTG


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jay500 said:


> I'm still waiting for my Norwegian rape video tbh getting pissed off now man had his baby wipes and lotion GTG


 I'd rather see some heavy duty squattin'. You got any vids?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I like your style kiddo, just don't snap your bandy bits.
> Shame I didn't get to watch the vid though.


 Dunno if this will work, might take a while to load depending on net speed


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Dunno if this will work, might take a while to load depending on net speed
> 
> View attachment 177377


 Thanks dude. Works perfectly. 
@drwae legs are slimmer than I thought, are they squat shoes? If so, I expect more depth and bit less weight. Great effort though.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Credit where it's due @drwae keep it up this time!


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd rather see some heavy duty squattin'. You got any vids?


 No buddy I'm hood up mind my own business get on with my s**t and get out of there kind of guy .. sounds like my sex life to actually lol ... I'm not one of these instergram guys filming and posting all my lifts and food and s**t , I'm to fu**ing ugly for that lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jay500 said:


> No buddy I'm hood up mind my own business get on with my s**t and get out of there kind of guy .. sounds like my sex life to actually lol ... I'm not one of these instergram guys filming and posting all my lifts and food and s**t , I'm to fu**ing ugly for that lol


 Haha, I actually have some vids but not many, I actually send them to the lad I was training with last to keep him motivated for when we next train. They're never bench press vids as he can bench over 200kg, so only squats. I also sometimes let him know I've beaten PB's on calf raises(standing and seated) or the one to really annoy him is to do a great tricep session and tell him they're looking better than ever(used to fcuk him right off if I flexed them in the mirror). 
I'm a good mate like that.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

decent squat, I'd work on hitting atleast parallel before adding more weight though .. not everyone can squat deep but parallel should be minimum target


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

f**k need to pin now and i don't have any alcohol swabs, can I use a cotton wool pad and bombay sapphire?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> f**k need to pin now and i don't have any alcohol swabs, can I use a cotton wool pad and bombay sapphire?


 Some people don't wipe. I ain't advising it but....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> f**k need to pin now and i don't have any alcohol swabs, can I use a cotton wool pad and bombay sapphire?


 Yeah wash with anti bac soap first you'll be fine


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Pick up a bottle of surgical spirit when you are next in boots. It's useful to have a bottle anyway


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some people don't wipe. I ain't advising it but....


 If you're caught short you can use your sock, no excuse not to wipe


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Pick up a bottle of surgical spirit when you are next in boots. It's useful to have a bottle anyway


 Are they allowed to sell stuff like that in Glasgow?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are they allowed to sell stuff like that in Glasgow?


 Only to the homeless


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Only to the homeless


 Meths is cheaper. I prefer a large sizzurp



BLUE(UK) said:


> Are they allowed to sell stuff like that in Glasgow?


 see above


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

drwae said:


> f**k need to pin now and i don't have any alcohol swabs, can I use a cotton wool pad and bombay sapphire?


 You'll happily stick your dick in to any skanky fanny, but won't jab without swabbing.......

I like your style and priorities!


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> You'll happily stick your dick in to any skanky fanny, but won't jab without swabbing.......
> 
> I like your style and priorities!


 If you make a skanky fanny wet enough it will clean itself with the wetness haven't you heard of that before?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

drwae said:


> If you make a skanky fanny wet enough it will clean itself with the wetness haven't you heard of that before?


 And this washes out any chance of an STD?

Interesting, thanks Dr Love :thumb


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> And this washes out any chance of an STD?
> 
> Interesting, thanks Dr Love :thumb


 yes mate as fanny juice is anti bacterial, speaking of that maybe i should get some to use on my jab instead of alcohol wipes


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> yes mate as fanny juice is anti bacterial, speaking of that maybe i should get some to use on my jab instead of alcohol wipes


 Be careful when you stick that needle in, if you slip you might end up with a massive gash on your ass


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some people don't wipe. I ain't advising it but....


 I never use them swabs if I'm going in my arse or legs I just pull my shorts down pop the top off the pin expel the air then BANG get in there simples , with my shoulders I struggle to reach over and push the plunger in so I lean it on the fu**ing wall lol ... I've never had any problems but then my paws ain't all over multiple pussy's on the daily


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

drwae said:


> If you make a skanky fanny wet enough it will clean itself with the wetness haven't you heard of that before?


 That's what your Mrs said when I told her get a shower first


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Jay500 said:


> I never use them swabs if I'm going in my arse or legs I just pull my shorts down pop the top off the pin expel the air then BANG get in there simples , with my shoulders I struggle to reach over and push the plunger in so I lean it on the fu**ing wall lol ... I've never had any problems but then my paws ain't all over multiple pussy's on the daily


 Try sitting at a desk or table for delt shots, pull your arm around in front of you and lean the elbow on the desk, that's how I do mine


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Cypionate said:


> Try sitting at a desk or table for delt shots, pull your arm around in front of you and lean the elbow on the desk, that's how I do mine


 Yeah that will work just tried the movement now lady on the desk across the office looked at me like I was having a stroke lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jay500 said:


> That's what your Mrs said when I told her get a shower first


 Number 1, 2 or 3 ? I'm guessing he ain't found another bird as of yet as I'm struggling to keep UP.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Alright cu**s :thumb

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://gfycat.com/spanishunevenguernseycow


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

if you dont have any flat/hard soled trainers try deadlifting in your socks .. trainers like that are no good for deads


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

drwae said:


> Alright cu**s :thumb
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://gfycat.com/spanishunevenguernseycow


 I knew you was a God lol

Still weird looking at those thin legs

need to work on that .

In all fairness though, great progress x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you left handed?


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

200kg for 3 reps thats awesome , where's the 100kg bench for reps or even better the Norwegian rape porn .. I'm willing to forget the 100kg bench in exchange for the porn :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Are you left handed?


 Are you implying he's **** ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jay500 said:


> Are you implying he's **** ?


 Well , his girlfriend no 1 did make him wear makeup once lol

no , just curious cause his left is undergrip


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Jay500 said:


> 200kg for 3 reps thats awesome , where's the 100kg bench for reps or even better the Norwegian rape porn .. I'm willing to forget the 100kg bench in exchange for the porn :thumbup1:


 180kg but still good, yea I want to see the bench too, upper vs lower that we've seen so far but starting to believe... :lol:

Gonna put in my application for the " @drwae Believers Club" membership, hope I get accepted


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Ethel down the bingo at @drwae


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

I got 180 for 11 reps in 60 seconds in September, just saying


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

JLawson90 said:


> I got 180 for 11 reps in 60 seconds in September, just saying


 You're not a bouncer though, so it don't count


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

drwae said:


> Alright cu**s :thumb
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://gfycat.com/spanishunevenguernseycow


 Just zoomed in on your butt hun

next time please aim higher and wear shorts

thanks in advance x


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Bench video tomorrow is chest day

I'm right handed but have always done left hand under / right over for heavy deadlifts


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Jay500 said:


> Ethel down the bingo at @drwae
> 
> View attachment 177429


 100kg bench video coming tomorrow will be for at least 5 reps


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

drwae said:


> 100kg bench video coming tomorrow will be for at least 5 reps


 More importantly where's the Norwegian rape porn ?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> I got 180 for 11 reps in 60 seconds in September, just saying


 Seeing as it's a dick swinging contest I got 10 for 200kg few weeks ago.... just saying


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

herc said:


> Seeing as it's a dick swinging contest I got 10 for 200kg few weeks ago.... just saying


 nice lifting, what's your max?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> nice lifting, what's your max?


 250kg my last max at 83kg. Pulled 230kg x 5 last week so working on 5's til I hit 240kg them re test max


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

herc said:


> 250kg my last max at 83kg. Pulled 230kg x 5 last week so working on 5's til I hit 240kg them re test max


 nice mate .. I got a 240 at my last comp, but the next weight was 260 which I failed, I reckon I had 250 in me

next comp I can call my own weights so want 250 minimum, hopefully 255/260


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> nice mate .. I got a 240 at my last comp, but the next weight was 260 which I failed, I reckon I had 250 in me
> 
> next comp I can call my own weights so want 250 minimum, hopefully 255/260


 I'm hoping 260kg by Christmas for me. what comp is it? What are your current big 3?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> Alright cu**s :thumb
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://gfycat.com/spanishunevenguernseycow


 Nice one kiddo. As said, lose the shoes. 
I'm envious of the gym, plenty of racks and Eleiko gear. :thumbup1:



anna1 said:


> no , just curious cause his left is undergrip


 I hold it the same way. No ****.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive lifts mate considering where you started (again) from!

Do you find you're naturally strong ?

ive blown up in gym a few times (size) but the strength has never been as linear as the size gains. Same is happening this time.

It's funny, I can chuck an rsj on my shoulder and haul it up a ladder or hand ball a gearbox out a car. But put me on dead lifts and I just shart


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> It's funny, I can chuck an rsj on my shoulder and haul it up a ladder or hand ball a gearbox out a car. But put me on dead lifts and I just shart


 Maybe you overthink the 'form' think and tense up the opposing muscles making them work against each other and the weight. Yet outside the gym you just get on with it.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe you overthink the 'form' think and tense up the opposing muscles making them work against each other and the weight. Yet outside the gym you just get on with it.


 Maybe. It's also possible that all that reckless lifting in the past is why my lower back is f**ked lol

That's not the reason for my squats though :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Maybe. It's also possible that all that reckless lifting in the past is why my lower back is f**ked lol
> 
> That's not the reason for my squats though :whistling: :lol:


 My lower back is fcuked too.....


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Impressive lifts mate considering where you started (again) from!
> 
> Do you find you're naturally strong ?
> 
> ...


 I'm the opposite of you then mate, strength comes quickly and I get stronger then most guys in my gym but I've never got big


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> I'm the opposite of you then mate, strength comes quickly and I get stronger then most guys in my gym but I've never got big


 How tall are you? You e piled weight on


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Hats off to @drwae for posting some decent lifts. No vid, no did. He's posted some so joins a very exclusive and small part of the forum


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> Alright cu**s :thumb
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://gfycat.com/spanishunevenguernseycow


 Why does it say this video is Spanish?


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

herc said:


> I'm hoping 260kg by Christmas for me. what comp is it? What are your current big 3?


 strongman mate so not too bothered by big 3 .. haven't maxed bench in about 9 months so I only know my current dead & squat maxes (ish anyway) .. biggest squat I've done was a 190kg the day after being in hospital all day for the birth of my second kid with barely any food, so I reckon I'd be good for 200 in a better state lol

so I THINK right now I'd be good for 200 squat, 125 bench, 250 deadlift


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> strongman mate so not too bothered by big 3 .. haven't maxed bench in about 9 months so I only know my current dead & squat maxes (ish anyway) .. biggest squat I've done was a 190kg the day after being in hospital all day for the birth of my second kid with barely any food, so I reckon I'd be good for 200 in a better state lol
> 
> so I THINK right now I'd be good for 200 squat, 125 bench, 250 deadlift


 Nice! My numbers are a little fuked atm due to issues. I got my 200kg squat at Christmas then fuked my knee. Slowly back squatting and I wrecked my shoulder benching 162.5kg and log pressing.

My bench right now is more aimed at DB as it's not causing pain.

ive has more injuries powerlifting than my fighting career ffs!


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

herc said:


> Nice! My numbers are a little fuked atm due to issues. I got my 200kg squat at Christmas then fuked my knee. Slowly back squatting and I wrecked my shoulder benching 162.5kg and log pressing.
> 
> My bench right now is more aimed at DB as it's not causing pain.
> 
> ive has more injuries powerlifting than my fighting career ffs!


 that was a nice bench though! I've got my own log on here if you want to follow and see if I hit my 260 deadlift in a few weeks haha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> Why does it say this video is Spanish?


 Cause of the Latin lover in him


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> that was a nice bench though! I've got my own log on here if you want to follow and see if I hit my 260 deadlift in a few weeks haha


 This is my 160kg the 162.5kg I'll need to dig out. Haven't even touched 140kg in months now due to shoulder. I'll give your log a nosy


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Just did a back day starting with 190kg deadlifts.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

get your cock out

lol why you in disabled loos?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cronus said:


> get your cock out
> 
> lol why you in disabled loos?


 I always use the disabled as they're cleaner than the gents


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

drwae said:


> I always use the disabled as they're cleaner than the gents


 your nipples look hard in that pic, whats got you so excited?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

drwae said:


> I always use the disabled as they're cleaner than the gents


 Right, that answered one of @Cronus requests....... get your widdler out then, son!!!


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

70kg overhead press for reps now


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

drwae said:


> 70kg overhead press for reps now


 Impressive mate :thumbup1:


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Been deadlifting 200kg today


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I lost a lot of weight back down to 88kg as I was working very hard every night no time off and not eating properly..

I'm now back to eating good and training hard

I've got some new pre work out as well to give me extra strength for heavy lifts :thumb


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> I lost a lot of weight back down to 88kg as I was working very hard every night no time off and not eating properly..
> 
> I'm now back to eating good and training hard
> 
> ...


 Someone's old chewing gum?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

drwae said:


> I lost a lot of weight back down to 88kg as I was working very hard every night no time off and not eating properly..
> 
> I'm now back to eating good and training hard
> 
> ...


 Is that the pre-workout? Looks like mayo. What is it, Doc?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> Is that the pre-workout? Looks like mayo. What is it, Doc?


 Reminds me of Base-Amphetamine before it's cut but looks a bit wet


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Reminds me of Base-Amphetamine before it's cut but looks a bit wet


 Base (puke emoji required). That stuff had major stench! Jeez, going back 25 years mate.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

It's fish scale :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> Base (puke emoji required). That stuff had major stench! Jeez, going back 25 years mate.


 haha yea, burned the sh*t out of your mouth if you licked your fingers after touching it, smelled like cat piss

Wasn't a nice high either


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

drwae said:


> I lost a lot of weight back down to 88kg as I was working very hard every night no time off and not eating properly..
> 
> I'm now back to eating good and training hard
> 
> ...


 Mate, if you want me to pop up to Dundee to rub that into your delicate gooch before training, let me know. Not **** or anything, just a lifting bro helping out a fellow lifting bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks like something you'd bomb in a rizla!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Looks like something you'd bomb in a rizla!


 @drwae new cutting supplement then


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Robbie said:


> Looks like something you'd bomb in a rizla!


 Druggie!


----------

